# Ciocc owners check in!



## j-dogg

Come on I know I'm not the only one with one of these little gems.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Finally, a forum where someone might actually appreciate my Ciocc  

I've put it on Bike Forums a few times without so much as a murmur of a response!! :thumbsup: 

All-aluminium: Dedacciai T6 Energy. Stiff as bricks, and weighs about 9kg. It's a great criterium bike. 
I bought the frame N.O.S. nearly 2 years ago, and I'm not sure the year of manufacture, but it has a 1" head-tube, so it's gotta be at least a 2002 or 2003 -- probably even older.


----------



## j-dogg

very nice

it's at least an 02.

i've been considering another newer Ciocc frame


----------



## digpog

*84 Ciocc Designer Microf C 40*

View attachment 160456
Hey folks. I'm just a brand new member of the club. Just bought this bad boy. Needs a bit of work. But after seeing the white one get restored I'm pretty pumped.


----------



## j-dogg

my white one?

i was watching that bike on that auction site, you got hooked up for sure on that thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumblebee Man

j-dogg said:


> very nice
> 
> it's at least an 02.
> 
> i've been considering another newer Ciocc frame


Thanks. 
At least as old as 2002, or at least as new as 2002? 

There are heaps of deals online on similar Ciocc frames, both alu and steel


----------



## j-dogg

old is gold :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Check out Ray Dobbins' Ciocc

http://raydobbins.com/ciocc/index.html


----------



## j-dogg

i love the gold, not many bikes can pull that off without looking tacky, that one looks nice.

79, that's an earlier-gen Ciocc frame.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Yeah, bloody amazing bikes! 


Here's another one I built for a friend


----------



## j-dogg

^^^very nice specimen you have there

I think eventually I'm gonna build up a newer Ciocc frame like I did this one.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

ooops, I stuffed up the jpg address. Fixed. 

Yeah, he loves it, and mine it's also pretty good. I can't recommend them highly enough. 

It's probably the stiffest frame I've ever had; stiffer than my alu Soloist, Cinelli Proxima, Scapin S2, a couple of Dedacciai 7003 frames, etc, etc


----------



## Bumblebee Man

As you've probably seen, Ciocc have unfortuinately 'modernized' the decals to something which I think is hideous, so it might be a good idea to snap up a pre-(~)2006 before they go


----------



## Bumblebee Man

I found these on the 'net the other day. Pretty hot! :thumb:

The top one is still meant to be for sale

http://store.nexternal.com/shared/S...oreType=BtoC&Count1=160061061&Count2=77201485


----------



## PRB

Bringing it back from the dead.









I bought this as a frameset in '93 IIRC.


----------



## AndrewClarke

Here's my Ciocc. I paid US$400 for it 6-7 years ago. Since then I've replaced the saddle, put on my mtb pedals, changed the tyres, and very occasionally cleaned the chain. It's my only road bike and I'm on it probably 1-2 times per week.

The other week I measured the seat tube at 62.5 c-c and the top tube at 60.3cm. I'm about 6'3 or 6'4 with a long torso and arms so I need to change out the stem I guess. It has mostly 8 speed Shimano 600 parts. Most of it works fine except the STI shifter for the front derailleur is worn out so I have to kick the chain over to downshift my front chainring. As a result I can't do any group rides with this bike, which is really holding me back at this point.

Right now I'm in the process of deciding whether or not to build up this frame, vs. ordering a custom chromoly frame (I also have two fused vertebrae in my neck) vs. buying an off-the-shelf carbon bike. While I'm posting about this frame, does anybody know if I can put 10-speed Campagnolo components on this frame? Is the rear triangle going to be wide enough? I think so but I'm not sure about these things. Will I need new wheels to do that?

Also, could I go with a Campagnolo Centaur front derailleur and shifter and for now keep the rest of my 8-speed Shimano 600 drivetrain to keep costs down? I'm just not sure what's compatible with what or if I would have to do a wholesale upgrade. Also, could I switch out the original Ciocc chromoly fork for a carbon one? I'd keep the original to go with the frame, but I'm not sure how a carbon fork would affect geometry, and whether they come with long enough steerer tubes.

The framebuilder guy was quite impressed with my frame and said he thought I could get $600-700 for this bike on eBay. I'm quite surprised, but does this sound reasonable? It's been repainted and the paint is worn off in several areas. It's starting to rust a bit but isn't a problem, yet.

Thanks,
- Andrew.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Not mine, but I put it together


----------



## j-dogg

Very nice.......the egg blue scheme looks great.......also looks like a Bianchi from far away lol.

I forgot all about this thread, I did some work to my Designer not too long ago and never updated it here.......she goes under the knife.....err.......paintbrush today for paint touch-up.





































Stella now has 42cm Modolo bars and Ultegra Look-style clipless pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleep Cruiser

*World 77*

Excellent bikes gents! I'm new here and would like to share mine too. It's a World 77, 56cm, campy components, cinelli stem/bar. Pretty much as it came when it was first purchased back in May 9, 1983. The old arraya wheelset was put in for takings pics, still can't decide if I want to stay with the original tubulars or use a modern wheelset. And yes, I ride it with the handlebar at that angle. Sorry for the crappy indoor pics, but its about 40deg outside.
Cheers!


----------



## artiemeister

*Ciocc Designer 84*

Hey gang,

Just bought this gorgeous Designer 84 It should be on the UPS truck today. 
I'll be harvesting parts from a late 90s Deda Tre Ciocc of undetermined origin. 

The Designer is metal flake grey and the chrome is very clean, a few chips here and there but no pitting or rust. I plan on riding the hell out of it. Not interested in a time stamped museum piece. If it were the Ray Dobbin's Ciocc then yes, absolutely. But this baby is begging to be ridden hard. I've read that these bikes perform extremely well under max output. Looking forward to taking it out on the local Saturday hammer ride up the coast and see how we fare.

Components: Campy Record Aluminum Crank 10 speed 53/39. Campy Veloce 10 speed shifters, Campy Record Aluminum Brakes, Campy Veloce Aluminum front and rear derailleurs. 3TT Pro Chrome Quill Stem. 3TT Gimondi Bend Criterium Bars.

Wheels:Spinergy Stealth 43mm aero wheels. / Campagnolo Khamsin.
Continental Gp4000 tires.

(My apologies to the purists but the 3TTT quill stem and 3TTT Gimondi style bars with the 43mm aeros look super hot together). 

Vintage Hot Rod all the way. 

Complete build pics in a week or so!!!!


----------



## kondre2000

I am riding my Pro Race Carbon. Did some work on it over the winter, had to re-paint it, did my own decals and it rides very nice. I need to get a better newer pic now that the snow is all gone.

Its a EOM 16.5 steel / carbon frame...










Before paint work:









Many will say I shouldnt have re-painted it, but there were two cracks that needed to be welded and after that, the paint was ruined anyhow, and I hate red on a bike, so....Green


----------



## Tel

Hi, I have a Ciocc Carbon Challenger, love the colour.


----------



## kondre2000

I have been running my AC 420's on the Pro Race Carbon lately, I haven't raced it yet, but if it does well in tonight training race, it will be raced in 3 crits this weekend...


----------



## Squrkey

Just picked this up at a swap meet...thinking about stripping the frame and making a flat black fixie

View attachment 279947
View attachment 279948
View attachment 279949
View attachment 279951
View attachment 279952
View attachment 279953


----------



## kondre2000

Squrkey said:


> Just picked this up at a swap meet...thinking about stripping the frame and making a flat black fixie
> 
> View attachment 279947
> View attachment 279948
> View attachment 279949
> View attachment 279951
> View attachment 279952
> View attachment 279953



that has a perfect paint job, if it was all scratched up, i would agree re-spraying it, but not as it is, its perfect now.

Kevin


----------



## Squrkey

Thanks Kevin, I was just kidding about a respray. The weird thing is that there are those out there who would committ such a crime.


----------



## kondre2000

Squrkey said:


> Thanks Kevin, I was just kidding about a respray. The weird thing is that there are those out there who would committ such a crime.


yours is prestine, from the looks of your garage and its contents, it fits right in. 

I re-sprayed mine, but that is because I had two cracks welded and it ruined the paint so something had to be done. 
I'm still suffering from poor glue bond between the carbon chain stays and the BB. I am in the middle of my 3rd re-bonding. I wish the frame was full steel, that way I wouldnt have to worry about steel/carbon glue bonding.

I do love the bike so much I will continue to have it re-bonded.

Kevin


----------



## Squrkey

Do you do your own bonding? I hope that you get it figured out.


----------



## kondre2000

Squrkey said:


> Do you do your own bonding? I hope that you get it figured out.


I dont do my own. there is a frame builder near me that has done it. he builds steel frames, but was willing to do the bonding. the first one there must have been some grease in there and it didnt bond well at all. the second try lasted over a year. This one we are going to bond it and re-enforce it with some bolts i think. I dont mind the extra hardware, its a great bike and has done just a handfull of races, it spends most of its time on the trainer, where I was told would be the time that the bond fails. sure enough, it was on the trainer when it failed. more stress when its on there, with less ability to move side to side when sprinting. The design of the frame has the front dr cable come up through a hole drilled just behind the BB, this hole goes through both the steel and carbon as the carbon is slid into the steel BB shell area, so the dr cable actually helps keep the carbon stays from sliding right out. the cable is in housing in this area so its well protected. I am figuring this will be the last time I will have to have the stays bonded. 

Kevin


----------



## Squrkey

My 2003 Klein Q Carbon has bonded stays, I think it is a similiar design, no problems with mine (knock on wood), good luck!


----------



## amgarcia

I recently picked up a Ciocc "Designer" I know nothing about. It desperately needs to be repainted, but the vintage Dura Ace components are sweet. I may even have to paint over the rear chromed stays - just don't have the money to get it rechromed.

Anyway, does anyone with similar internal routing have problems with paint chipping around the holes? I'd love to see the details of your Ciocc routing.

View attachment 281220
View attachment 281221
View attachment 281222
View attachment 281223
View attachment 281224
View attachment 281225
View attachment 281226


----------



## pete2528ca

I just bought this Ciocc. Once it arrives it is getting re-painted and decaled. 

I am thinking white with the black decals with yellow outlines. 

I also am replacing the shimano brakes with Campagnolo too. 

View attachment 281576

View attachment 281577

View attachment 281578

View attachment 281579


----------



## pete2528ca

So, based on catalogues I looked at, my bike is a Ciocc SL special. 

Came in white, light blue, dark blue and red. 

I am going white. 

Decals in the catalogue are yellow with black outlines, but would black with yellow outlines look better?

Thanks

View attachment 281637


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Black with yellow outlines.


----------



## pete2528ca

I tend to agree with the black with yellow outlines, but after doing some further research, those colours are reserved for the San Cristobal model. If I want a proper restoration I need the yellow with black.


----------



## amgarcia

Teaser of the Ciocc Designer 84 I got from another member. Paint job done by Red-D Bikes in San Antonio.

Updating it with a mix of original 7400 parts and new 6700. I should finish it this week, so I'll post more soon.







View attachment 287098


----------



## Lt.Dan

I have a 61 CM ciocc that I have had since the early 80's I don't have a current photo of it but it was a full campy model with an internal rear brake cable in the top tube. Does anyone have serial number guidline to find out wht year this thing was built?


----------



## amgarcia

Lt.Dan said:


> I have a 61 CM ciocc that I have had since the early 80's I don't have a current photo of it but it was a full campy model with an internal rear brake cable in the top tube. Does anyone have serial number guidline to find out wht year this thing was built?


Does it have a serial number? Mine doesn't.


----------



## Lt.Dan

*ciocc*



amgarcia said:


> Does it have a serial number? Mine doesn't.


It's in my storage container and I haven't looked at it in years , I'll check it, bring it home and take some pictures of it.


----------



## Lt.Dan

I got my Designer 84 home and in the process of restoring it. Did all the Ciocc's have a cutout on the bottom the the BB and also it is pantographed ciocc on the upper side of the BB. It was originally fitted with Campy Record grouppo and I'm putting it all back stock. The Derailluer has the Ti bolt which was a surprised to me. I'll get some pix up this week. The paint is original and could stand a repaint, the chrome is like new. You're correct there are no serial numbers on the frame.


----------



## amgarcia

Yet to post a picture, but what is the largest tire you've fit in your Ciocc?


----------



## PlatyPius

I have 2 Cioccs, but they're both in my shop for sale, so I guess that doesn't count...


----------



## illbrook

Hi, I'm new to this forum, this thread, road bikes and Ciocc bikes so excuse any ridiculous questions! I have just bought a Ciocc from a friend for £300, see pic below. I ride a fixie and MTB and have been wanting to get a road bike for a while and got offered this and couldn't resist. I think it was a pretty good deal but I can't work out exactly what it is. I think it's about 2006, Dedacciai or COM 12.5 (are they even models, are they the same thing?). Excuse my ignorance... Anyone know what this is and if it was a good deal? It feels great, really fast.
Also, the paint is a bit chipped and worn in places and the decals are a bit tired. Is it a good idea to get it resprayed and decal'd? Feels like it should look as good as it rides!


----------



## jmoryl

Dedacciai COM 12.5 is a decent steel tubing set, and based on that it is probably mid to high level frame in the Ciocc range. Someone who knows their range better might be able to tell you more, but better photos might help.


----------



## illbrook

jmoryl said:


> Dedacciai COM 12.5 is a decent steel tubing set, and based on that it is probably mid to high level frame in the Ciocc range. Someone who knows their range better might be able to tell you more, but better photos might help.


Thanks jmoryl, I'll get better pics, that one is pretty bad!


----------



## aptivaboy

I have a nice light blue Worlds 77 model Ciocc, probably about a 1980 or 1981 build date. It has Ten Speed Drive pantographing on the brake bridge, but the styling and dropout spread might indicate that its a Pellizoli-built Ciocc from right when TSD transitioned into the line. Pellizoli supposedly continued building Cioccs for TSD while they took over production. There are photos of it here (Ciocc World 77) from when Tall Bryan of Emerald City Bicycles owned it (I bought it from him through Ebay). I just have the frame and fork.

I've been meaning to get it restored and do a neo-retro build on it. I always loved seeing Cioccs crit racing in the '80s. Any suggestions on gruppos and such for this beastie? 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## WheelFast

I have a pair of Ciocc Vintage Road bikes, his and hers. Might need to sell them soon.

Can take more photo's if anyone might be interested in a better pic share.


----------

